
Ask HN: Why did the GDPR update turned into a huge wave of SPAM emails? - bsvalley
How could we avoid that for the next GDPR update?
======
thosakwe
Not sure. It's wild to me how many companies were sending me emails about
GDPR, as if they didn't already know I lived in the US.

If you're tracking me, might as well actually use the data.

~~~
eugman
My understanding is what matters is if you are a EU citizen, not where you
live. So they'd need to know you aren't an EU citizen.

~~~
mkempe
Hypothetically, how would a friend who lives in the US and happens to still be
EU citizen be able to sue for GDPR violation? would there be any financial
benefit involved?

~~~
labster
They would only be able to sue if the processing occurred in the EU, according
to the national law of the country where the processing occurred. Citizenship
is not relevant; a U.S. citizen is entitled to the same benefit.

~~~
mkempe
Thanks. I was wondering why people have been claiming that EU citizenship is a
sufficient attribute to trigger GDPR.

